# Looking for a detailer...



## Panda (Mar 16, 2010)

Looking to get the car all done up (correction of slight swirl marks/wax/engine bay and possibly wet vac the seats) so hoping to find a professional detailer in south Wales. Already contacted the 2 in the above sticky but no reply yet  Is there a more up to date list? I noticed there was a guy in Rhymney doing it but not familiar with him?

Hoping to get it done between the 26th + 30th of this month ready for the car show on May day down Swansea! Working weekends so cannot get it done then 

Have gotten rid of a lot of swirls already but unfamiliar with some of the products and can't get rid of the rest :buffer:

Ta


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=40246


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't know who you have contacted so far, or which part of South Wales you are in, but the following come highly recommended.

James http://www.ti22.co.uk/ Newport

Matt http://www.prestigereflections.co.uk/ Cardiff

Paul http://www.glossmax.com/store/ also does detailing as well as selling products Bridgend

or if your more Swansea way, Peter @ Eclipse Auto Valet is well worth talking to.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi buddy, not sure if you've been in touch, but I've not received anything.. 

cheers!

James.


----------



## j4miejenks (Jun 12, 2009)

Take it to James (ti22) panda


----------

